
http://(Type any keyword here).jpg.to - folkster
http://jpg.to
======
korussian
I teach EFL, and this would be fantastically useful in class for matching up
vocab with pictures on the fly.

The only issue is: I need a much larger rez image to put up on the big
projector. Since this is doing Google Image Search... any chance for a:

<http://keyword.jpg.to/large>

<http://keyword.jpg.to/medium>

[plus]

<http://keyword.jpg.to/photo>

<http://keyword.jpg.to/clipart>

[plus]

<http://keyword.jpg.to/red>

<http://keyword.jpg.to/green>

<http://keyword.jpg.to/white>

~~~
philfreo
Quizlet.com is good for this and will autosearch Flickr for a picture matching
each word when you create flashcards.

~~~
korussian
Quizlet is awesome, but the use-case for this new tool could be:

a) mentioning new vocab off-the-cuff (or in response to a question) in class
and immediately showing a picture of it

b) students trying to remember a word and me showing them pictures of words
they are guessing until they see the right thing

c) Us making up sample sentences on-the-fly and using a background picture as
an impromptu slide: "Darth Vader is hungry. He _could_ make a sandwich. He
_may_ toast some broad. He _might_ eat it later":
<http://darth.vader.bread.jpg.to/>

------
kristopolous
I started with <http://hello.jpg.to/> and was delighted by the results,
thinking that the web app translated my phrase into a variety of languages and
then made a stylish motif. Eagerly, I typed in <http://goodbye.jpg.to/> to
see, again, what looked like a totally custom image based on random text that
I put in. I have to admit, I found this to be <http://totallyawesome.jpg.to/>
at this point, pressing F5 and hoping for other stylized generations.

After not seeing any, I decided to just try my name ... and found a football
player.

------
garethsprice
Cute. Needs a method to return the URL as a 301 redirect so it could be used
as a placeholder image. This could be in the image filename.

For example: <http://kittens.jpg.to/301.jpg>

Another feature could be to return a random result for that image search.

For example: <http://ass.jpg.to/random.jpg>

~~~
templaedhel
The random functionality in conjunction with an ability to specify crop size
would make this my defacto placeholder site.

Being able to choose what I want for my placeholder would be extremely useful.

<http://food.jpg.to/random300x500.jpg>

~~~
keltex
If you like kittens, placekitten does that:

<http://placekitten.com/>

------
MetalMASK
It is the first image result on google image search. The previous comments on
different keywords verified this. To amaze yourself, try "sex" and "male"

behind-the-scene technical aspect are not difficult to realize (either google
image API, which is deprecated, or parse the result of
[http://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&hl=en&source=h...](http://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&hl=en&source=hp&biw=1920&bih=978&q=apple&oq=apple)
and get the first image url after a predefined string anchor, say <span
class=rg_ctlv>), but the idea to simplify input and output is brilliant.

To deal with not-so-good image search result: since google image search is
presenting the result in a thumbnail group, it might be worthwhile to look
into their ranking scheme for the result. It might be that the first one (on
the top left) is not the most relevant result. It won't shock me if google
ranked the relevance of result from center to peripheral. In the end that's
how we look at a pile of images--we tend to start from the middle. Try a few
examples, from the ones I tried the middle row middle column image is much
more relevant than the top left result.

just my two cents.

~~~
folkster
Very nice observation!

~~~
MetalMASK
I take that since your website didn't state any call limit, you must be using
the second method (parsing google image result page).

Give user option to get more photo (in ways like: /1, /2) as the index of
result page. Or even randomize the result (provide an option to random deliver
the result, so same call doesn't result in the same image) might serve the
user good. lots of ideas.

~~~
folkster
Thanks for your ideas. In fact it's using the image search api and I think I
would have implemented social voting to replace search before the limit runs
out (if any).

------
Nican
jpg.to does not seem to be a complete metric space. The Cauchy sequence of Pi
does seem to converge to Pi. <http://jpg.to/> <http://3.jpg.to/>
<http://3.1.jpg.to/> <http://3.14.jpg.to/> <http://3.141.jpg.to/>
<http://3.1415.jpg.to/> <http://3.14159.jpg.to/> <http://3.141592.jpg.to/>
<http://3.14159265.jpg.to/> <http://3.141592653.jpg.to/>
<http://3.1415926535.jpg.to/> The number of references to pi seems to decrease
as the precision increases.

~~~
dhs
Seems to me that the precision is greatest at <http://3.14.jpg.to/>, which has
1 reference.

------
keithgibson
<http://zuckerberg.jpg.to/>

<http://winkelvoss.jpg.to/>

------
ck2
This is the "I'm feeling lucky" of google images eh?

<http://gigawatt.jpg.to/>

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Author says it is powered by google images. Which is ironic:

<http://bing.jpg.to/> (what you'd expect)

<http://google.jpg.to/> (not what you'd expect)

~~~
seppo0010
with google.jpg.to I was taken to
<http://www.google.com/intl/en_com/images/srpr/logo3w.png> , pretty much what
I was expecting.

~~~
aawc
That's what you get now, but that wasn't the case earlier. The author says he
patched it for that keyword ("google").

------
revorad
This is nice. It will be more fun if you show a different image on each
reload.

~~~
folkster
Good idea!

~~~
justinxreese
No, please don't change it that way! The best use case for this is sharing
images quickly. If I can't trust that my <http://homer%20simpson.jpg.to/> is
going to be the same one loaded by my friend, then I won't share it with my
friend. This could be pretty handy in it's current state.

~~~
folkster
I will keep <http://keyword.jpg.to/> a fixed image while making
keyword.jpg.to/random or /r whatever to rotate image randomly. No worry :)

~~~
Mavyrk
Doing /r would be eminently more handy, ftr.

------
pluies
That's awesome :)

And it's not even limited to jpg, cf. <http://drumroll.jpg.to/>

------
kgermino
Very cool.

Top result in Google Images? Looks like it anyway.

Thanks for giving me something to pay with while waiting on the slowest server
in the world at work :)

~~~
folkster
Good guess and you are right. :)

------
hammock
Note that you can put in spaces by using dots or %2b

<http://large.gorilla.eating.a.taco.jpg.to/>

<http://baby%2belephant.jpg.to/>

~~~
folkster
UTF8 characters are supported too! e.g. <http://ハッカー.jpg.to> (ハッカー means
hacker in japanese, I found it from google translate)

~~~
premchai21
Note that that particular word is a katakana phonetic import from English; in
romaji that reads "hakkaa". So while that works as an example of multilingual
character support, it may not be the best example for a foreign word per se.
:-)

------
Zirro
I'm going to be "that" guy this time and tell you that the IMG-element is a
single tag, and should be used without a "</img>" at the end :)

Other than that, I'm liking this and looking forward to the extra parameters.

~~~
folkster
Thanks for reminding and I have corrected the tag immediately:)

------
civilian
<http://pookie.jpg.to/> Bahahaha

------
alpb
I'd rather prefer it to directly stream the image, not an <img src='...'/> to
somewhere else. This version is not useful for anybody.

~~~
folkster
Good observation. But if you embed it on webpage (in which refer header is
sent) it would turn into real image file, which means it WORKS when you
include it in forum, blogs, etc. :)

~~~
TeMPOraL
Refer header is not a good way to distinguish between embedded images and
images accessed directly by user. AFAIK that header will have the same value
both when you load an embedded image and when you click on a direct link to
the image.

I did a little bit of research about it few years ago; the summary can be seen
here:

[http://temporal.pr0.pl/devblog/2009/09/14/eksperyment-
podsum...](http://temporal.pr0.pl/devblog/2009/09/14/eksperyment-
podsumowanie/) (pl_PL)

[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=pl&tl=en&js...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=pl&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Ftemporal.pr0.pl%2Fdevblog%2F2009%2F09%2F14%2Feksperyment-
podsumowanie%2F&act=url) (en_US)

Basically, I was able to distinguish between embedded and directly accessed
images by analyzing the content of Accept header. It wasn't perfect (it didn't
work for Opera), but I think it could be good enough to do something useful
with it.

~~~
folkster
Thanks so much for the info. I have been looking for a way to distinguish them
long time ago.

~~~
TeMPOraL
You're welcome; I hope you'll find it useful :).

------
edd
As 'cute' as this is please find a different API to use or at least find a way
to attribute where you are _stealing_ the images from and ensure that the
owners of the images are happy with you using the images.

Just because an image is on the internet does not mean you can reproduce it. I
ran a couple of words I knew return copyrighted images and sure enough they
come up.

~~~
folkster
Very true. I planned to introduce a page for every image to attribute the
source in the near future. And I would delete them upon the owner's request.
(just like youtube video)

~~~
newman314
I'm sorry but this is not good enough. You should try to do better than "what
Youtube does".

Delete upon owner request (a la DMCA) is a legal maneuver. You should be able
to parse out if an image is licensed as Creative Commons or public domain and
show only those pictures. Else assume all rights reserved.

Not to pick on your project but it's time that people try to do better than
take the easiest path of show all images (without attribution) because it was
the most convenient thing to do.

(If you are going to do the delete on owner request thing, at least consider
providing an immediate link to delete without 1) have to mail a paper request
in, 2) having to sign in or 3) some other onerous route to delete)

~~~
rrrhys
Do you have a realistic way to go about this? Especially in what is more than
likely a 50 line project.

I really disagree with the approach of blowing apart a fun project and
insisting bloat like a text parsing engine be added to make you happy.

<http://keyword.jpg.to/source> or <http://keyword.jpg.to/s> would do just fine
IMO.

~~~
newman314
Fun does not mean you should ignore copyright.

Copyright info is readily available in EXIF or other metadata.

It's also trivial to add a link at the bottom saying remove image. No
confirmation/signup needed. Viola, instant delete.

------
speedemin
<http://crazy.jpg.to/> doesn't work for some reason.

~~~
Amaan
Probably because it's a gif file.

~~~
mkopinsky
Because the image comes back with a 403 Forbidden.

------
kloncks
Not working for me? I keep getting this: Sorry, image not found. Please try
other keywords.

~~~
folkster
Which keyword did you type? Try using shorter words like
<http://stevejobs.jpg.to>

~~~
kloncks
The suggested links. <http://apple.jpg.to> doesn't work for me.

~~~
folkster
Please try <http://orange.jpg.to> or other keywords to see if it works.

~~~
kloncks
It finally worked. Absolutely wasn't before, but not sure what changed.

Awesome! THanks.

------
ff0066mote
<http://ycombinator.jpg.to/>

------
madiator
I thought this was pretty cool and so shared the link with my friend, who
asked me - 'so whats the point?'. And then I was like <http://notsure.jpg.to>

~~~
folkster
I am also thinking about the possibilities of the service. Do you have any
idea? :)

------
program
This is a little bookmarklet for you. Select some text in a page then run it.
It will open a new window {selected text}.jpg.to.

    
    
       javascript:(function(){var A='';if(window.getSelection) A=window.getSelection().toString();else if(document.getSelection) A=document.getSelection().toString();else if(document.selection) A=document.selection.createRange().text;A=A.replace(/\s+/,'-');if(A===''||!/^[a-z0-9_\-]+$/i.test(A))A='try-again';window.open('http://'+encodeURIComponent(A.toLowerCase())+'.jpg.to');}());
    

not tested at all.

~~~
folkster
Thanks so much for your work. Just added it to my browser :)

------
wicknicks
Very cool stuff. Interesting progression:

<http://1.jpg.to/>

<http://11.jpg.to/>

<http://111.jpg.to/>

<http://1111.jpg.to/>

<http://11111.jpg.to/>

<http://111111.jpg.to/> (I was hoping to get something related to
November/11/2011 here).

------
ggwicz
I like this a lot. Placehold.it features would be nice, too. so like, if I
wanted just a picture of Bruce Willis: <http://bruce_wilis.jpg.to/>

But then if I needed a 500x500 picture of Bruce Willis, because who doesn't, I
could go to <http://bruce_wilis.jpg.to/500x500>

Fun little app. Nice work.

~~~
folkster
Nice suggestion! Seems like many people would like modifiers behind the url.
That's what I want to implement soon.

~~~
ggwicz
Cool. It'd definitely spice up placeholder images when designing a website...

------
henshinger
<http://meme.jpg.to/(I> don't have any idea what this meme is.) Also, I want
to see the source code. I think it uses the I'm Feeling Lucky page of Google
Image API, but I'm a noob, so it would be nice if I could have an idea of how
you made that site.

~~~
folkster
Basically, the idea is to take the subdomain of the url as keyword and search
it through Google's image search api and return the 1st result.

------
jrockway
<http://toonces.jpg.to/> works as expected.

~~~
wallflower
Toonces the driving cat! Good SNL days..

------
dylangs1030
I like the idea, and it works. Here's two constructive concerns:

1\. Can you make this faster to type than a browser extension that searches
from the address bar (or in Chrome's case, omnibox)?

2\. How do you account for false positives, like a picture that doesn't match
the word?

~~~
folkster
1\. keyword.jpg.to is the most intuitive and easy to type domain I can think
of at the moment. If you got a better idea please tell me :) 2\. I planned to
allow image upload and voting to select the best image that match the word. I
believe this method can give better result in the long term.

------
tikhonj
Very simple and very amusing. Or maybe I'm just easily entertained. It got my
gravatar picture when I entered my full name, which was cool.

hn.jpg.to, on the other hand, is probably not related to hacker news :)

~~~
folkster
Thanks. I am planning to add functions to let users upload and vote for the
keywords.jpg.to urls so more relevant results will show up.

------
suyash
This is also very handy that I plan to use: <http://www.sencha.com/learn/how-
to-use-src-sencha-io/>

------
sanxiyn
Some favorites: <http://failwhale.jpg.to/> <http://octocat.jpg.to/>

------
codejoust
Winning: <http://chattanooga.jpg.to/> It works pretty well, although there are
some oddball results.

------
guscost
Unbelievably, you probably want to turn off SafeSearch before letting kids
explore the site...

<http://vagina.jpg.to/>

------
solokumba
<http://100.jpg.to>

Nice.

~~~
zephyrfalcon
Yes, and: <http://300.jpg.to/> :)

------
Wazzup12
Imsy (www.imsy.com) offers this same feature in a slightly different way. It
lets you send the image as an attachment in iMessage

------
liedra
This is a cute service but doesn't handle images that are 404 :( Perhaps it
should test for 500 status before displaying?

~~~
folkster
I am trying to make the service more reliable. Thanks for your opinion :)

------
christos
Is this using Google Image Search? Isn't it against the terms of use to access
it from an interface other than Googles?

~~~
folkster
It's from google's public image search api :)

------
awlo
Fun! It would be nice if the source of the image was given, so credit can be
given to the author, if possible.

~~~
folkster
Good suggestion! I think I would include the sources on voting page when it is
made.

------
ThePinion
I wrote my first and last name (no spaces) and it showed a picture of my cat.
I was thoroughly pleased :)

------
gumba
Duqu author caught red handed. <http://duqu.jpg.to/>

------
johnbatch
getting an error on <http://facebook.jpg.to/>

~~~
aawc
not anymore. he probably pathced this one too.

------
sjwright
<http://fat-cats.jpg.to/>

<http://y-combinator.jpg.to/>

<http://hacker-news.jpg.to/>

<http://anal.jpg.to/>

------
fsantagonza
<http://sun.jpg.to>

------
mikeflynn
Cool idea. I immediately tried "boobs" and was not disappointed.

------
aawc
I see changes coming in as I try more things. Good job folkster!

------
tathagatadg
anybody tried "hahahah" or "lala"? ... those were the first two I tried and it
gave a totally wrong impression of what the service is all about :D

------
Neodudeman
I think <http://ethan.jpg.to/> is my favorite.

------
dschoon
Huh. <http://to.jpg.jpg.to/>

------
tzs
<http://pornography.jpg.to/>

WTF!?

~~~
pnmahoney
<http://dumbsluts.jpg.to/> goes to sarah palin

------
wahwah
<http://man.jpg.to/> lol

------
leak
I typed my name "dani" and it turns out I'm a hot chic! I knew it!

~~~
blhack
Dani is also shorthand for Daniela.

------
Calamitous
Very, very nice. :)

------
fsantagonza
sun

------
folkster
e.g. apple.jpg.to

------
dicroce
hot.jpg.to

------
diamondhead
Is there any way to flag a photo? I just made a search for a dog type and
found an inappropriate photo unfortunately...

~~~
folkster
I will implement upload, voting and flagging features soon, thanks for your
suggestion!

------
rewiter2011
looks like a catchall apache url rewrite rule with some rewriting voodoo to
corresponding google image hits, pretty lame imho

also the dns is not setup corectly to handle spaces in domains mentioned here

~~~
folkster
It seems whitespace is not allowed in subdomain. I need to research further to
confirm it.

------
grobo
ha..i like it. it just searches the internet for images with that search term.

